# What do you thinks should we get her?



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

This little doe was just advertised and my daughters want a nigerian. She is 2 years old and in milk. Look at her pics and let me know what you think? Would she be a good start for my girls?:lovey:


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

She milks over a quart a day right now.


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

That is a little two months after kidding.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

She has nice big teats for a Nigerian. Her back udder attachment is low and not all that great. I'd like to see a little longer body but not bad.


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

that is what I was thinking but being a newbie wasn't sure. They want $200


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

I think it depends on what you want her for. If you just want her for a family milker and pet then I think she would be a nice addition.


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

Bump


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Not a huge fan of the udder, but for $200 that is very fair.


----------



## JenVise (Dec 7, 2012)

Ok, keep in mind I am in NO WAY an expert...but do you see the dot on her udder? Is that a scar? From an abscess, perhaps?


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

I would get her, keeping in mind what JenVise said. Those are honestly the biggest teats I have ever seen on a Nigi. Nice big udder, too. I am not an expert AT ALL, I am a newbie, too, but that is my opinion. She seems to have a nice rump and topline, too. A quart isn't much, but that depends on your daily use of milk.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Is that udder picture before or after she was milked out? She is lopsided.

I thinks she looks pretty nice and if that udder was a after milk that would explain why.


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

I think these pictures are all of her first freshening udder. Here are some more. Tell me what you think.


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

Bump. Sorry just wanted to see what you guys think of the other picks. Need to call about her soon


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

Ok so she has this one for sale too. She has her listed for $300. What do you think?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

The girls look to both be in need of a wider higher rear attachment...now the teats on the 2 year old 2nd freshener are amazing for a ND, But in all honesty, if those pics are of that same goats FF udder, I've never seen teats that small increase in size that much on a second freshening.

The white doe could use a better topline and brisket extension.... as far as form goes, I like the first doe better.

Not to pick at any one here but a serious pet peeve of mine when pricing goats is putting a price on a pedigree or wether they have blue eyes.... I don't know who these goats are but to me, the pricing seems high for the white doe when the first doe "looks" better


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

Liz I agree. I am a newbie so I thought I was missing something but I like the first doe better too. I have asked her to send me some more pictures. Recent ones.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

The first doe is decent and a good starter doe for sure.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I don't know much about milking does but I like the first one better. She seems to have cleaner lines and a better overall pattern


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

Thank you guys. I think we will get her.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Tell us when she arrives!


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

We will. We will probably get her Saturday.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Well if you wanted her for show, I'd pass. But for a family goat she'd be fine.
But if she was for show....
Her udder attatchment is low, her teats are crooked and not the same size, she is not very long bodied, the spot on her udder is questionable, and we don't know how her legs are.
But for your daughter to have as a pet, she's be good for that.


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

We got her. She is such a sweety. The girls love her and are milking her. We will probably show her but not expect too much. I will try to clean her up and get new udder picks soon and see what you think.


----------

